# Removing Roof Rack Crossmembers



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience removing the cross sectionss of the roof rack? I tried removing the end caps of the racks but they only loosen and didn't come off (I didn't work them too hard as I didn't want to undo something I couldn't put back together).

Gary


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

What year and style ?
Try looking for a FSM online and see if it helps.
I will post something for my 2003


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry about that. I have a 2001 LE. I was hoping that I could remove the little end cap and just slide the crossmembers off, but from the looks of the 1997 diagram it may be threw bolted. I want to paint it and would prefer not to do it in place.

Gary


----------



## PrestonBurns (Nov 28, 2011)

GWFL said:


> Sorry about that. I have a 2001 LE. I was hoping that I could remove the little end cap and just slide the crossmembers off, but from the looks of the 1997 diagram it may be threw bolted. I want to paint it and would prefer not to do it in place.
> 
> Gary


You can remove the end caps, but you have to open the rear door in order to do so. Take out the bolts an slide out. You're good to go.


----------



## lzrj (Feb 23, 2012)

PrestonBurns is right. I took mine off because I hated the look of how high the racks were from the roof. Open the rear hatch, unscrew the rear caps, slide then back and then up at an angle. Then just slide the racks back. I only removed the cross rails and kept the rest on. To me SUV's look bare without any racks and a flat roof. To me it now looks like I have some special attachments up there for sporting equipment to attach to.


----------



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm wondering two things. Are there backing nuts that might drop off when the bolts to the end cap is removed...prehaps they're treaded into the roof itself?

Also, why open the rear door (liftgate)?

Appreciate the info,

Gary

ps. I used to use my rack alot when I was remolding my home but now not much at all now and I'm trying to tweak the gas milage a bit. They also need paint so if there's no noticable change to milage I'll probably but them back on after painting.


----------



## lzrj (Feb 23, 2012)

There are no backing nuts. Just unscrew them and slide the end cap back. You have to open the rear hatch because there is not enough room to slide the end caps back and then up to remove, at least on my 04 LE. The back of the caps angle down and with the gate shut you can not back them out far enough without them hitting on the gate. 

I doubt you will see any difference in fuel economy doing that alone. The cross bars were heavier than I thought (maybe 3lbs each) but 6lbs and the thinness to them (very little wind resistance) would not be enough to see any mileage increase just doing that along.

I'm big into getting as good as mileage as I can get so combining that with removing the spare tire (heavy), jack, front and rear tow hooks, front license plate bracket, and a bunch of other small things I did not need, I probably shaved off 100lbs total. Plus I added a K&N air filter, using 5w-20 oil, keeping tire pressure at 37psi. I am seeing about 20 mpg highway right now at 65 mph. And mine is a 4x4. I'm about to replace the factory muffler in the next few days with a magnaflow muffler. We will see if that helps any too.

One or two little things will not help much but when you add a lot of little things they turn into improved economy. Plus the engine and trans does not works as hard as either which can increase their life. I have always taken care of my vehicle and always usually sell them with around 110,000 to 120,000 miles and have never really had any troubles with my cars. Mine has 63,000 right now. A little off the original subject but anyhow.


----------



## PrestonBurns (Nov 28, 2011)

I've installed a magnaflow muffler, I noticed a slight rise in fuel economy


----------



## lzrj (Feb 23, 2012)

What size Magnaflow did you get and how loud is it? I like to keep things quiet as possible but free flowing and quiet don't go together too well. I got a 22" long Magnaflow with dual 2 1/4 inlets and single 2 1/2 outlet. Keeping the rest of the exhaust stock. Hoping it does not get to much louder. The muffler man told me the K&N with the new muffler I should see a difference. I already did that cutting of the cow utter plastic parts behind the fog light to allow more air to come in.


----------



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

Removed end caps of the rack system and then removed cross members then took them apart and repainted the aluminum cross piece. Looks new again.

Also replaced the gas struts for the rear liftgate...goes up so fast now almost knocked me over.

Thanks to everyone for good advice.


----------



## SunCityBob (Dec 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried a Turbo style muffler? Like a Dynomax? I had one on my '91 and it was perfect, just a hint of growl at idle/slo speeds, but at WOT, nice. 

Its more difficult with my 2001, cause they use a two into one system, harder to find mufflers with two inlets... that are just a hint louder than stock.


----------

